# Piperazine



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm trying to find this medication.
So far I've been unable to find Hagen Dog Dewormer in any stores
I did find Sergeant's Worm-Away but it seems they've replaced Piperazine with mebendazole.

Any ideas where I can find this in the area or online ?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm sure if you go to your local vet they would have some for the dogs they treat.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

What are you using this medication for?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I would guess round worm?


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I've used prazi-pro but wanted to try to deworm again and was told about piperazine - very hard to find though


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Has the prazi-pro worked?

Like I said before, after you deworm them, they will be back in another month.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I would try to get pure prazi in a powder form. I don't think prazi and piperazine are for the same thing, prazi is for tape worm and piperazine is for round worm.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't think the prazi-pro worked very well - I have a few who have black poo but it's stringy and although they eat they don't seem to grow very much


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Is it discus you're seeking to deworm? I've not used it on discus, but I've used the sheep dewormer levamisole (sometimes sold as tramisol or levasole) on apistogrammas with great success. It's easily available at agricultural and feed stores. Vets should be able to get it pretty easily too.

Depending on the form you get it in, it can be a little difficult to break down for water, but I've treated camallanus and other internal worms with 100% success with it.

Dominic


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks I'll keep trying to find any of these - living downtown To is not exactly farm country!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Tell me about it. I went to Queensville to get the sheep dewormers!


----------



## BarbNe (May 9, 2006)

Hi, where in Queensville did you find it?

Barb


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I got it at the coop there. I also picked up some vitamins they put in chicken feed. They are good for adding into fish food.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Have a look at the Jungle brand medicated food. Using food is a better method of treatment than adding to the tank water, if the fish are still eating.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

How many of your fish have stringy feces?


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I set up a hospital tank and treated 2 of them with Parasite clear - seems to be fine now


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I was looking for it and found a product called Pipzine made by Aquatronics. Big Al's in Hamilton carries it. Ingredients Piperazine Citrate.
I tried it on my discus with no results. Flubendazole is the treatment of choice for deworming discus. It is difficult to get. My vet looked throuigh all his suppilers with no luck.
Joe


----------

